# If the Cruze didn't exist



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

At the price I got the Cruze there's absolutely nothing else I'd drive unless it came with over 50k miles.

If I had a budget of 25k I'd probably get Camaro if found one in that range, maybe a new mustang but too many girls driving that.

Lately the optima has been catching my eye everywhere I go but in the back of my mind I still hear "it's still a kia". But who knows, if I hadn't driven the Cruze I'd still be thinking, it's just a new cobalt.

But yeah other than that, not many cars under 30k that excite me.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

2013 Honda Accord Sport. It's kinda boring to look at, but it's actually a good bit of fun to drive in a MT.

I'd love the FR-S if it was just a little bit more practical for what I'd need from a car in a few years.


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Scion FR-S


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd still have the Lancer.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Probably a Jetta TDI. Even in spite of my misgivings about VW's reliability.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

caughron01 said:


> Scion FR-S


The problem to me is i feel like the car represents marketing instead of actual performance. 

Mid 15s in the 1/4, slower than a civic si on the road course...

Maybe if i drove one i'd feel differently.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hoon said:


> The problem to me, is i feel like the car represents marketing, instead of actual performance.
> 
> Mid 15s in the 1/4, slower than a civic si on the road course...
> 
> Maybe if i drove one i'd feel differently.


The FR-S is like a Miata...it's not about performance. It's about being fun as **** to drive.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Accord Sport or Passat - both of which are in the ~$24K range


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I would have a used 350Z, and thank god i didn't buy it. 

NEW?

I don't like any cars in that range :\


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hoon said:


> The problem to me is i feel like the car represents marketing instead of actual performance.
> 
> Mid 15s in the 1/4, slower than a civic si on the road course...
> 
> Maybe if i drove one i'd feel differently.





jblackburn said:


> The FR-S is like a Miata...it's not about performance. It's about being fun as **** to drive.


You said it perfectly, they are not speed machines at all just look really cool haha! My Son and I went to the dealer and drooled over them when they first came out. I just love the look of them.

If it weren't for the gas mileage in the Cruze I would have gotten the FR-S.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Concepts, concepts too many concepts . Another crossover or a Malibu even Maybe a Buick , Ford Maybe , and lastly the Bus if it only would get me to this Job that comes in handy to have for that extra money to Save for those rainy days along those sandy beaches with Sandy ...


----------



## arsmitty86 (Feb 26, 2013)

If I didn't live in ohio I'd have a newer v6 mustang. SUPER hard to beat that for price to performance in the low 20s. Where else can you get 300HP and HID's etc standard for under 25K? But alas, it's RWD and fast which is a bad combination for a DD in snowy states.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

a used wrx . or a 4 cylinder suv


----------



## beachbaby902 (Apr 28, 2013)

I actually test drove and really liked a 12' Nissan Versa SL that i was ready to buy but someone bought it before i got done test driving it. :angry: Then they talked me into looking at a Chevy. (i didn't want any GM car and avoided all on the lot) but once i drove the cruze found it to be more bang for the buck and it was really nice. 
I'd probably be in a Honda or Toyota if the cruze wasn't around.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> At the price I got the Cruze there's absolutely nothing else I'd drive


Same here.



> Focus ST...good cars but $26K+ for a wrong wheel drive hatch is just too much IMO


I like the ST but it is $10k more than I paid for my Cruze ECO and way too much for FWD 4cyl Ford.

I have thought about the BMW 320i 6M (double what I paid for my Cruze), especially after driving my sons 2010 328i 6M. Maintenance is a very pricey commitment though if you keep a BMW after the 4th year.

I am having too much fun modding my Cruze and getting great mileage.


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

arsmitty86 said:


> If I didn't live in ohio I'd have a newer v6 mustang. SUPER hard to beat that for price to performance in the low 20s. Where else can you get 300HP and HID's etc standard for under 25K? But alas, it's RWD and fast which is a bad combination for a DD in snowy states.


Drove an 89 Camaro for 4 years every day. Not hard if you know what you are doing.


For me it was either a GMC Terrain or a Scion TC. Them new CT's look really sharp IMHO.


----------



## MD5335 (Oct 16, 2012)

I mainly bought the Cruze for gas mileage and (I hope) reliability. My experience with "previously owned" cars makes me willing to spend more to get something that hasn't been abused. 

But, I think the question is centered around alternatives in the general price range of the Cruze. Accord Sport Manual perhaps, but it is pricier. A stripped Optima? It would be hard to stomach the automatic transmission...same with any of the Civic's above the stripper model including the "HF". If I bought an Elantra I think I'd have to wear a paper bag over my head...sorry Hyundai fans. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder but...

So, at the Cruze ECO's price, I'd consider the Ford Focus SE manual with the 201A package but I wouldn't be happy.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

I don't have a Cruze but I think the VW Golf is a good ride.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

For what the Cruze LTZ/RS cost us in the $25,000 range I would be driving the Lancer Sportback nicely loaded as the Cruze with its 18" wheels and its larger 2.4 ltr Engine.






And in the Rally Red . Only if the Cruze was not built then yes.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I have no idea! Probably a Fusion or a Malibu did not even consider the Focus but probably would. I just needed to get a larger car than my 2007 Civic, preferably a stick and wanted to use my GM Card earnings. Unless I went imported, probably would not find a manual tranny unless I bought another used Alero or Grand Am with lots and lots of miles.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

If the Cruze didn't exist, does that mean Chevrolet wouldn't exist either?

More than likely will be a Special Deluxe, my old 1941 Chevrolet was a Special Deluxe. First it was just a Chevrolet, then they came out with the Deluxe model to distinguish it from the standard model. Then the standard model became the Deluxe and the better one was the Special, but then the Special Deluxe came out.

Neighbor really had a nice clean 41 Chevy SP, but with a defective vacuumatic shift, wanted 35 bucks for it, but offered him 25 and he took it. Sent a $1.25 to Warshawky's for a manual shift lever and dumped that vacuumatic. Car shifted real nice. Taught myself how to drive that car, was only 14 years old at the time. Ha, put on over 14,000 miles on that car until I was old enough to apply for a drivers' license. And never got caught.

Yes, I would buy another Chevrolet Special Deluxe.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

in the price range, I would probably go with the jetta. heck I would be in one now but its slow as **** and starts getting expensive if you want more power.


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

I would be driving a sonic turbo. Before my cruze I drove a 2009 G3 Wave I liked it and thought about it, but wanted a bigger car this go around. And unless they ruin the 2015 cruze I will buy an other in 4 years!! Just hope by then There is a super sport cruze!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I was looking at two vehicles before I decided to buy brand new. I was looking at a Nissan 350z, Older Wrx STI.

I was going to buy the STI but the age and milage, I pretty much said if I bought it I was going to rebuild the motor but I could've kept my sunfire. The 350z was weird to drive couldn't see anything out of it. 
Then decided buy brand new and I then started my research kinda lol mainly American but since I had GM family accentives I bought my Cruze ECO.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

For the price range, no idea, probably something not as nice for sure haha.

On the other hand, I pulled up at a gas station a month ago and there was a guy filling up his FR-S. Bone stock, and this fool floors it from the pump to the street, and then when he turned on the street he did the same to take off, and I gotta say, that thing stock makes NO noise whatsoever. On top of that his rear tires squeaked a little leaving the pump, but they never spun, and its on insanely smooth, polished concrete. 

That car just seems like a joke to me now, and will unless I see one with proper mods to at least make it acceptable.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Hmm. I think this is my list:

1) 2013 Focus Titanium sedan
2) 2012 Malibu LTZ
3) 2013 Fusion Titanium

1 and 2 are tied, because I sure like the looks of the last gen Malibu LTZ. But, since the Focus gets better mileage and in an effort to stick to the oval, I probably would have gone the Focus route (and been miserable).

Fusion isn't bad and I like the looks of it too (there's a Titanium in the parking lot at work that is in a similar color to Blue Topaz, and it's beautiful), but it's a big car.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

To be made in the USA, any product has to have at least of 75% of the components made here, if the labor is done here, can get an Assembled in the USA sticker.

Thanks mostly to the EPA, practically not a single electronic component is made here anymore. Instead of solving pollution problems, just move it out of the country. South of the border was the first spot, is okay with them just across the river. So we could still use, assembled in the USA. Not a word from them about some odd 14,000 container ships polluting the world.

I don't know about your experiences in dealing with foreign owned manufacturers, even with my over sized large mouth and logic, couldn't do anything with what could be considered major design problems. Just got stuck with them, but can at least get somewhere with an American owned product.

What really disturbs me is our own US Patent office, can show for every US patent their is at least ten Japanese US patents. ****, those basterds killed two of my favorite uncles! And its impossible for us to apply for a Japanese patent. Learned that TI, the inventors of the integrated circuit had over a 30 year battle in Japan about patent infringement and got nowhere in Japanese courts. 

If this isn't bad enough, we have a law where if a foreign company exports goods into the USA, TI could sue for patent infringement here. But TI couldn't even to that with all of their attorneys. So can only question, what in the heck is going on? And why is it our government is charging high tariffs with our old allies?

Enough ranting on my part, but still prefer to deal with American companies and products made here in terms of just being a consumer.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

If it wasn't for the Cruze *Eco*.... The Ford Focus SE comes in a distant 2nd place. 
2.0L 4-Cylinder gets 26 city / 38 highway 
*
160 hp @ 6500 rpm 
**146 ft-lbs. @ 4450 rpm 
**My True Car Price: $14,989
*










Even though it was 3K more expensive, I went with the Cruze Eco because I like the exterior and interior styling better, better safety, and I saw one these forums that the EPA underestimated what the Eco can do on the Highway.
On my 610mile trip to lordstown, I'll Expect to see my fuelly average to break past the 40 mpg mark.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Since I bought the Cruze to commute with while I was away from home, I really didn't have another car in mind in this price segment. I have many cars back at home and they all start at 4-5 times what the Cruze cost. I bought it because I hate rental cars and my friend talked me into getting one. This is actually my only American car and I wouldn't consider another. 

Ford is out of the question. I don't like anything they make, never have. Dodge is doable, but the only thing in this price point is the Dart and the Avenger, maybe the 200. All of those are a nightmare. I don't like Toyotas cars much. I miss my Supra, its the Only Toyota I've ever liked besides my Forrest Green Celica All-Trak Turbo. Miss that car too. 

VW is another Ford to me. Don't like any of their cars. The dash boards are too impersonal and vertical. They don't flow well. So taking all of that away, I wouldn't buy anything used. I don't buy others people's problems. I don't like anything Mazda at all. So I guess in this price point, there really is nothing. I probably would have had one of my cars shipped here. Especially since I just extended this trip for another year. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Dodge Dart Rallye. Yes, I said it. 
Interior is nice. Front end is a little goofy. I like the rear end with the "racetrack" LEDs. Interior "feels" like it has a little (very little) more room without the "cockpit" styling. More power, even if its at the top end. I jumped on the Cruze, even though the 1.4T/M32 is a relatively new engine/transmission here in the US, so I figure why not give the Dart a shot with its new engine/trans? We all know Dodge has a certain reputation for reliability, but maybe a manual transmission Dart with Dodge/Fiat's 1.4T breaks the mold?
This is all assuming the Cruze didn't exist of course. I'd never pick any Dart over my Eco.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

CruzeTech said:


> Since I bought the Cruze to commute with while I was away from home, I really didn't have another car in mind in this price segment. I have many cars back at home and they all start at 4-5 times what the Cruze cost. I bought it because I hate rental cars and my friend talked me into getting one. This is actually my only American car and I wouldn't consider another.
> 
> Ford is out of the question. I don't like anything they make, never have. Dodge is doable, but the only thing in this price point is the Dart and the Avenger, maybe the 200. All of those are a nightmare. I don't like Toyotas cars much. I miss my Supra, its the Only Toyota I've ever liked besides my Forrest Green Celica All-Trak Turbo. Miss that car too.
> 
> ...


You miss your Supra? Still have my 88 Turbo with 57 K miles on it. Took it out of storage last year, new timing belt, cat back exhaust, needed four ounces of R-12 cleaned the injectors, running like a top again. This car was never driven in winter, nor never rodded. Wife wants me to sell it so she can always have an SUV like she always wanted. Had this car for over 24 years now, maybe its time to move on. Ha, make me an offer.

View attachment 13792


Warning, this car does not like ethanol, had to replace the fuel pump, sender, filter, and regulator. More and more gas stations around here are getting rid of that crap, even can get ethanol free 87 octane now. But still sticking with 91 for all my cars and only use top tier.

Neither my wife or I liked the Ford Focus. Kicked around that Korean car, but the dealer is noted for very poor service. Next nearest dealer is 120 miles away. 50K bumper to bumper was attractive, but not if I have to drive 240 miles to get anything done. Eight Chevy dealers within a 30 mile distance.


----------



## kb0sdq (Feb 17, 2013)

Howdy folks, Well if the cruze did not exist then I would still have my 2010 HHR LT. I liked it a lot


----------



## Slow Motion (Nov 8, 2011)

That Cruze needed to be more like the cobalt ss engine wise. Way underpowered. To be expected for economy car though 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

If the Cruze was not around at the time that I bought it, then I would be driving a Civic today. My needs were fuel economy and reliability, and I would have been happy with the Civic.


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

Another corolla


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I will NEVER own a Corolla. Oh god, i had one for a week as a rental and i hated my life little by little. 

If i had no choice for NEW i would be looking into a Hyundai Sonata and look like every noob out there that thinks i can take on every Vette i see. (sigh)


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I had a Passat as a rental when my Cruze was in the shop and I gotta say the car is nice, but extremely plain. Exterior styling is... meh, interior is... meh, power wasn't anything really noticeable, but pulled better at freeway speeds, and steering felt a little like a boat.

Overall, there was absolutely nothing I could find that was wrong with the car that I hated, but there was nothing amazing about it either. I would never own one because of this, but if someone was looking for a reliable, comfortable car to get around, I'd recommend it.


----------



## Primo (Feb 18, 2013)

Subaru BRZ


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, I like discounts, just came back from my Chevy dealer, crew cab Z71 fully loaded, $9,600 off the sticker price. Even more with my GM card. But only 17 mpg!

Ha, my wife wants a truck, thought only guys wanted trucks, LOL.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

NickD said:


> Ha, I like discounts, just came back from my Chevy dealer, crew cab Z71 fully loaded, $9,600 off the sticker price. Even more with my GM card. But only 17 mpg!
> 
> Ha, my wife wants a truck, thought only guys wanted trucks, LOL.


My wife wants an SUV too, she had a Nissan Murano, when the lease was up she couldn't make up her mind. She's gone with me to the dealer a few times and she always goes to the Tahoe, sits in it touches every non functioning button... It's only a matter of time before i see her pick me up in one and her smirking saying "Thanks babe!"


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

I would go with the "other" world car--Ford Focus, only to be pissed that the ST would later become available.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

iKermit said:


> My wife wants an SUV too, she had a Nissan Murano, when the lease was up she couldn't make up her mind. She's gone with me to the dealer a few times and she always goes to the Tahoe, sits in it touches every non functioning button... It's only a matter of time before i see her pick me up in one and her smirking saying "Thanks babe!"


Cant go wrong with the new Traverse..its nice inside and out. If your comparing a Murano, convince her to go for the Buick Encore


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Don't like the Encore, naw she goes through stages. We are set on getting a two seater next year. But we are both alike in the sense that, one day i will love a BMW the next i will love a Camaro.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I would like to think that I would still be driving my 06 Subaru Legacy GT Wagon.


----------



## Gh0st (Oct 17, 2012)

used GTO


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Gh0st said:


> used GTO


i also was looking at one but it had to many miles on it so i bought brand new.


----------



## Slow Motion (Nov 8, 2011)

20,000 miles or less hyundai genesis coupe


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)

MK4 R32 golf with under 80k miles. Was looking at wrx sti too.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Well, if we are talking used, then probably the best manual transmission E39 5 series or E46 3 series BMW $5-6k could buy!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

BowtieGuy said:


> Well, if we are talking used, then probably the best manual transmission E39 5 series or E46 3 series BMW $5-6k could buy!


It is about whats in the same price range as the Cruze.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

probably a civic, accord, fusion, focus, fit, malibu, or sonic would be at the top of the list

I would also give the mustang or camaro a hard look if I wanted to spend the money. 

I would also think about a equnox or a silverado


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

iKermit said:


> I will NEVER own a Corolla. Oh god, i had one for a week as a rental and i hated my life little by little.
> 
> If i had no choice for NEW i would be looking into a Hyundai Sonata and look like every noob out there that thinks i can take on every Vette i see. (sigh)


I have owned 2 and they are just as lack luster as the cruze (until my 03 was supercharged, gutted and mildly built) The main reason is, I like to stick with the business I or the wife work for. After owning 2 mazda's I will never again buy a mazda. People always have horror stories of dealerships, And doing my own warranty repairs are actually fun now that I haven't turned wrenches at all in 6 months. 

Plus, I never had to do anything to my 06 until I sold her besides normal maint. never a check engine light, noise or anything serious. (i take that back, i did have to felt the dash at the firewall due to the tabs vibrating when cold.. a 2 minute repair)


----------



## Wyre (Jul 23, 2011)

No Cruze!? 

OK, Sonic LTZ RS turbo 6speed manual....


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Toyotech said:


> I have owned 2 and they are just as lack luster as the cruze (until my 03 was supercharged, gutted and mildly built) The main reason is, I like to stick with the business I or the wife work for. After owning 2 mazda's I will never again buy a mazda. People always have horror stories of dealerships, And doing my own warranty repairs are actually fun now that I haven't turned wrenches at all in 6 months.
> 
> Plus, I never had to do anything to my 06 until I sold her besides normal maint. never a check engine light, noise or anything serious. (i take that back, i did have to felt the dash at the firewall due to the tabs vibrating when cold.. a 2 minute repair)


Toyotas are EXTREMELY well built. They are aimed at a market for people that want a basic car to go from Point A to Point B. My dad has had Toyotas for as far back as i remember, and they had to be totaled for it to finally die. It's just that it is boring to drive, and too bland for my taste and my $.

Mazda, yeah i am on the same boat with you, i will never have one unless it's an RX7 that i can build myself and hate myself with it.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Mazda 3 Diesel, or perhaps an SP25.

The ones we get in Oz are built in Japan, and have some character, unlike toyoblah.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

NickD said:


> You miss your Supra? Still have my 88 Turbo with 57 K miles on it. Took it out of storage last year, new timing belt, cat back exhaust, needed four ounces of R-12 cleaned the injectors, running like a top again. This car was never driven in winter, nor never rodded. Wife wants me to sell it so she can always have an SUV like she always wanted. Had this car for over 24 years now, maybe its time to move on. Ha, make me an offer.
> 
> View attachment 13792
> 
> ...


Newer body style, Nick. I had a 1993 and a 1997. But love the AWD drive of my Nissan better. I've always been an AWD guy. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I would just have kept my Commodore S 5 speed with duel fuel, really cheap on fuel and could go from Sydney to Geelong and still not be out of fuel. (About 900 miles)


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

2013 Malibu Eco added a 15KW motor generator, a lithium-ion battery, regenerative braking, and coast charging. When you come to a stop, engine dies and that battery takes over for the accessories, hit the gas, electric motor takes over, then the engine goes again. With a 180 HP engine, claiming 37 mpg now. Not really that bad, but wondering why they didn't add this to the Cruze?

Mileage is always worse when driving on hilly Wisconsin roads. At 55 mph, cruise on, instant mpg can drop to 15 mpg climbing this hills, well it does show 99 mpg going down the hills, but the average mpg is about 4-6 mpg lower.

Back in the old days, before radar and no cop trailing you, best to hold your foot steady on the gas pedal. Would speed up to 68 mph, then slow down to 55 at the top of the next hill. But you can't do that anymore, favorite spot for cops is at the bottom of these hills hidden between some trees. And 200 bucks can buy a lot of gas.


----------



## Imaperson (Apr 18, 2013)

Probably wouldn't have a new car. Would still be driving the 89 SHO daily.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Toyotas are EXTREMELY well built. They are aimed at a market for people that want a basic car to go from Point A to Point B. My dad has had Toyotas for as far back as i remember, and they had to be totaled for it to finally die. It's just that it is boring to drive, and too bland for my taste and my $.
> 
> Mazda, yeah i am on the same boat with you, i will never have one unless it's an RX7 that i can build myself and hate myself with it.


I had a 98 corolla and got rid of it at 60,000 miles. Everytime I got in that thing something else broke. the final straw was when the dealer told me the rack was leaking and would be like 1200 to fix it. got rid of it within a month that thing was nothing but trouble and the dealer was ignorant too whenever I took it in. they were always arguing with me about what was in warranty and trying to get me to play even though I was in the bumper to bumper warranty. 

toyotas are pretty much off my list from now on.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Probably would still have my 2008 Cobalt 2LT.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Still have my 2006 Cobalt LT. Trying to decide whether to buy a non GM new car now or wait a year until the redesigned Cruze comes out next year.


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Probably my second choice...2014 KIA Forte EX.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I really didn't need a car......was getting tired of forking over about a hundo a week at the gas pump and my experience with G.M. is they always seem to be able to beat their mileage estimates.
So, the choice was fairly simple, the eco, but Chevy sweetened the pot with a generous rebate and I had my G.M. card savings doubled......so, Cruze it was.
Now, if there was no Cruze, I was, and still am from time to time, giving serious consideration to a Volt.

Having driven one for a long enouph stretch to deplete the battery and have the engine take over......was kinda neat.
What an amazing bit of engineering and I'm no greenie or technoid....just a 63 year old guy that was impressed with the seamless combination of electricity and IC propulsion.
Shockingly (pun intended) fast too!......weird fast....like a golf cart on steroids fast.
I found the no shifting cause there is no trans thing rather interesting having been used to shift surge my entire driving life.

So, my answer, if no Cruze, than likely a Volt.

Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

nodule said:


> Probably my second choice...2014 KIA Forte EX.


That actually won a Motor Trend comparison between the Sentra/Civic/Dart/Mazda3/something else. I was very surprised. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

They made the Forte a good buy and improved the ride quality. Seats are supposedly comfortable and unlike GM, they offer a more powerful engine option.
If I had a Kia dealer closer to me I think it would be my first choice


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

If no Cruze.... I really want to say Jetta but the VW dealer here annoyed me so.... I would have either gone Elantra or driven out of town to nearest Mits dealer and pick up a Lancer. Always loved the look and the mileage was.... enough. Glad the Cruze DOES exist though.... the day I bought it I knew it was the only one for me


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

2013 WRX sedan.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Nathan of Aus. said:


> 2013 WRX sedan.


Can't agree with that at all. The '12 was one of the most disappointing "fast" cars i've driven. 

Build quality is mediocre, seats are great, shifter is like a plastic spoon in a bowl of pudding, the engine is....so boring. Obviously i have very different standards for an Eco car vs a fast car. I felt like the WRX needed at least 100whp more to start being fun. 

Suspension was way too soft, brakes are awesome. 

I would have to spend $5k just to make it as good as a 5.0 mustang is right out of the box.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

jsusanka said:


> I had a 98 corolla and got rid of it at 60,000 miles. Everytime I got in that thing something else broke. the final straw was when the dealer told me the rack was leaking and would be like 1200 to fix it. got rid of it within a month that thing was nothing but trouble and the dealer was ignorant too whenever I took it in. they were always arguing with me about what was in warranty and trying to get me to play even though I was in the bumper to bumper warranty.
> 
> toyotas are pretty much off my list from now on.


My parents had a 98 Corolla, with over 200K miles (Driving school miles) and that thing only had a new radiator (florida sun) and struts. They only got rid of it because they wanted a newer car to attact younger students (They now have a Yaris 2007, with almost 100K). It's all personal experience man lol.


----------



## CruzeN'Idaho (May 31, 2013)

I probably would have just moved up to the Malibu had the Cruze not been around...I'm a GM man all the way. 

A lot of you guys are car whores - you will go with WHOEVER!


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

I wouldn't be able to stay in the range. Nothing else catches my eye. would go out of the range for a bmw 3 series (used or new) or a 2500 silverado


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> I wouldn't be able to stay in the range. Nothing else catches my eye. would go out of the range for a bmw 3 series (used or new)


 Agreed - the 2013 320i starts at $32.5k, my son bought a 2010 328i 6MT for $23k w/33k mi at the end of 2011. So would probably be able to afford a CPO 3 series.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I'd still be driving my 2002 Monte Carlo Ls...but it'd have a wall and two 18's already by now in it..lol


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

If that were the case I'd still be driving my 2004 Chevy Aveo and by now have well over 200,000 miles on the car. Truth be told I still really miss that car!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## nebojsa (Jan 3, 2011)

Probably go back to VW diesel.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, wife wants us to buy something new for a second vehicle, but can't make up her mind. What she seems to like is something in the 35 to 45K price range. No sure if I would like to waste that kind of money for something that will be banged up in parking lot and destroyed by road construction and road salt.

In the late 50's could pick up a brand new Rolls Royce for around 9 grand, drive it for a couple of years, and was worth 3-5 grand more. That's the kind of car I am looking for, any suggestions?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

NickD said:


> Ha, wife wants us to buy something new for a second vehicle, but can't make up her mind. What she seems to like is something in the 35 to 45K price range. No sure if I would like to waste that kind of money for something that will be banged up in parking lot and destroyed by road construction and road salt.
> 
> In the late 50's could pick up a brand new Rolls Royce for around 9 grand, drive it for a couple of years, and was worth 3-5 grand more. That's the kind of car I am looking for, any suggestions?












What you do to make it worth more would be in the back, just keep filling it up.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

iKermit said:


> What you do to make it worth more would be in the back, just keep filling it up.


Thanks, needed a good laugh this morning. ROTFLMAO!


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

driving a used corolla or some tuna can


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I retract my last statement. I drove a Hyundai Genesis Coupe recently. I'd get one of those for sure. Not over my Nissan, but it's nice. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I would be in a 2013 BMW 328I...

Someone of you will laugh, others will post as if this didn't exist. 

/end


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

CruzeTech said:


> I retract my last statement. I drove a Hyundai Genesis Coupe recently. I'd get one of those for sure. Not over my Nissan, but it's nice.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


2.0T or V6? The V6 is amazing.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

A Sonic


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm going to bump an old thread because I wasn't here in 2013 and neither were alot of you guys from the looks of it.

I'd would have bought a Malibu if the Cruze didn't exist.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

In November of 2018 when I bought my Redline, if the Cruze wasnt available, I would've considered an LTG Malibu, or a second Impala. But I honestly most likely would've ended up with an Accord Sport 2.0T 6MT. 

This time around, with no new Cruzes available, and me being unhappy with my cars 0-60mph time well past 8seconds, I'm almost definitely getting a new Cadillac sedan.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Golf R with some serious tuning


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Cobalt SS or HHR SS


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

FWIW I wouldn't mind being back in my old 2002 Oldsmobile Alero 4dr 5 speed but I got rid of that after I got married and wanted to get an auto so my family or could drive so I traded for a 2004 Malibu and then somehow ended up with a Civic which for me was too small and I missed the manual tranny and then the Cruze came out in 2011 with a manual tranny so I bought one and my wife got a 2005 Malibu Classic which became my sons and after an unfortunate incident with the 2011 and wanting to see what the 1.4 turbo was about I tried a 2012 Eco with a manual(turned out to be unsuitble for the hills where I live and not doing a lot of highway driving) I got #3 2014 LT with an auto my son is still driving(90 K on it now) and I traded his Classic on a 2013 RS with an manual again and then I had some unfortunate accidents and I just like the Cruze and now driving 2016 Limited LT RS. Maybe because I am bored, but I am thinking about trading for a small SUV but I like the car bc it 1 fits in my garage well and I understand it and it has of all things a CD player in it and I have an Android phone. I am thinking about trading my son(his '14 LT for my 16 RS) because I can trust him in a RS and ultimately trading the '14 LT. After all I grew up in the muscle car days and sometimes drive the RS like it was and my wifes '13 Accord probably bc I am used to the Cruze is "too big and clunky" and with the 2.4 non turbo....... moves too fast. Knowing me I will probably keep my '16 RS for a while longer besides I woutd like to turn over 100K in a Cruze(I seem to wreck them before I get there)? We'll see. I used to like buying new/different cars before I was married and they made them so..... maybe I would be driving a Regal or IDK ?


----------

